# Puppy chow



## pernut81 (Mar 28, 2013)

Heres what my pup has tried...quite an odd combo....
1) Crayola crayon
2) my toes
3) my pillows
4) plastic shower ring
5) sticks
6) grass
7) cat food
8) the cats hair
9) a potato chip
10) a pair of my socks 
11) rocking chair 


This pup is crazy!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

There are some interesting items on that list!!

Funny (now its funny, then is was panic-city!) to look back of some of the things that have gone in Bryley's mouth and also the things that have gone _thru_ him!!LOL! Here are some of the odd things...
1. swiffer sweeper dusting thing (induced vomit)
2. part of a pie tin (vet induced vomit)
3. fuzzy Easter chick decoration (thru)


----------



## Maximo and Sam (Jul 29, 2013)

your dog is beautiful!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

pernut81 said:


> Heres what my pup has tried...quite an odd combo....
> 1) Crayola crayon
> 2) my toes
> 3) my pillows
> ...


Actually your crazy puppy is a normal puppy. They put everything they run across in their mouths and most of them will try to swallow any item big or small. Although it is kind of funny to find your puppy with turquoise teeth due to crayola discovery, it can kill a puppy or dog to swallow items like socks, stuffing from pillows, stuffed animals and sharp objects etc. I hope you will keep your puppy baby gated in a safe area where she can't get items that could land her in surgery.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine have eaten the following - not that I leave them free to do it, but things just happen!

Jewel bracelet
Bag of plastic worms for fishing (makes for colorful puke!!)
Horse Poo
Socks
Bottle Tops
Lipstick (hard to deny they did it with the color on their face!)
Hair ties (hard to see but the 'look I got something' dance gives it away!)


----------

